
The Pianist and the Lobster - bequanna
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/21/opinion/editorials/errol-morris-lobster-sviatoslav-richter.html
======
mykowebhn
The more I learn about Richter, the more I admire and love him. Admittedly,
there are some early recordings that are difficult for me to listen to as he
is butchering the piece, but at his finer moments there is no better pianist.
Take his interpretation of Schubert's Piano Sonata in B flat D.960. It's pure
magic. He's become my favorite pianist next to Gould.

~~~
stochastic_monk
My favorite recording of D960 is the Horowitz 25th anniversary recital
performance. It’s at once light, powerful, and swift, seemingly abstracting
away the specifics of instrumentation in its phrasing and singing.

------
wittgenstein
Thank you for posting this. It was a very enjoyable read!

------
Doubl
Three ny times articles on the front page currently, all behind the paywall

~~~
neonate
Does an incognito window not work for you?

~~~
Doubl
Thanks for the suggestion but no, it says I'm in private mode and need to
register to continue.

~~~
aeiou1234
firefox with disabled cookies for 3rd party trackers works for me in "normal"
mode

~~~
Doubl
I don't have normal firefox on my phone but I just tried with Firefox focus
and that works, thanks!

